# JAF/CO FREE SWAP MEET



## JAF/CO (Sep 11, 2019)

Gate will be open at 5:30 am
The early bird gets the worm!!!


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## slick (Sep 14, 2019)

If any of my Cyclone Coaster family members have any of John's chain treads in whitewall they're willing to sell, I need two pairs, and any blackwalls. Let me know and bring them please. Whitewall specific. Not the cream. Thanks and see you guys soon....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 14, 2019)

Hands down the best bicycle swap meet in northern/central California! Always draws a crowd from the bay area and southern California. If you have never been to Jim's shop-its the Disneyland of old bike parts! Display cases bulging with all the parts you have been looking for and every square foot of wall and ceiling have parts ready for your selection. There's even a room full of tanked bikes ready for a new home. The swap is free and like Jim says...'the early bird gets the worm(best parts)'! All the local bike collectors bring out their wares-you never know what's gonna show up! Don't miss this meet! I personally am bringing anything that isn't bolted to a bike already to the meet-I specialize in prewar Schwinns. See ya there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2019)

slick said:


> If any of my Cyclone Coaster family members have any of John's chain treads in whitewall they're willing to sell, I need two pairs, and any blackwalls. Let me know and bring them please. Whitewall specific. Not the cream. Thanks and see you guys soon....



Message sent


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 22, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1061680
> Gate will be open at 5:30 am
> The early bird gets the worm!!!
> 
> ...




Next Saturday don’t miss it


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 24, 2019)

Anybody gonna bring any Colson LWB fenders to Jim's swap?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 26, 2019)

Who is going? I dug up a bunch of prewar Schwinn junk I don’t want anymore.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1069908
> 
> Who is going? I dug up a bunch of prewar Schwinn junk I don’t want anymore.



How much for those peaked Colson fenders?


----------



## slick (Sep 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> How much for those peaked Colson fenders?



Closet schwinn lover...... LOL. It's ok. Join the club.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2019)

Where the pics at????


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Where the pics at????



Lets see please!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 28, 2019)

Great swap and great talking snd meeting some of you guys!


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2019)

All I can say is....all of you that didn't show up, missed out! Great swap Jim @JAF/CO! I can't wait for next year! Lots of great buys, tons of free stuff also. Fenders, cranks, chain rings, prewar goodness! I took home more than I sold, and I'm ok with that! See you all next year! Btw, I didnt take many photos. I was too busy selling.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 28, 2019)

Great swap great friends and great weather Thanks for to all that came
Sorry for the ones that missed  it
Mark you calendar for next year Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2019)

Big 'attaboy' thanks to Jim Frasier for putting on the best meet in northern California! We had a great time today. I convinced a couple of guys to come to the meet from the coast and Jim's shop blew them away! Its incredible! And the best part it can be seen year round-just give Jim a call ahead of time. Again a big thanks to Jim! See ya next year-September 26th 2020!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2019)

This is like the *Area 51* swap meet?  Not a single picture was taken?  Help us guys in the hinterlands out please!


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This is like the *Area 51* swap meet? Not a single picture was taken? Help us guys in the hinterlands out please!




Use your imagination[emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Sep 29, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> Use your imagination[emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There were 12 aerocycle 8 bluebirds, 6 roadmaster supremes, and every single tank ever produced in every color


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)

John G04 said:


> There were 12 aerocycle 8 bluebirds, 6 roadmaster supremes, and every single tank ever produced in every color


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This is like the *Area 51* swap meet?  Not a single picture was taken?  Help us guys in the hinterlands out please!




 We were so busy having fun-we forgot to take pictures!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)

That's it. I'm going next year FOR SURE!!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2019)

AERA #1 photos




















If you have questions cal or text


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2019)

They left the free stuff and the sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 30, 2019)

How much for the kid?


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2019)

Schwinn499 said:


> How much for the kid?




That’s the alien Untouchable[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> That's it. I'm going next year FOR SURE!!!











This is just for Ford Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1071815
> View attachment 1071816
> 
> This is just for Ford Mike
> ...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 30, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> That’s the alien Untouchable[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think that's the kid that owns the mini-aerocycle at Jim's shop!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 30, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> AERA #1 photosView attachment 1071794View attachment 1071795View attachment 1071796View attachment 1071797View attachment 1071798View attachment 1071799View attachment 1071800View attachment 1071801View attachment 1071802
> 
> If you have questions cal or text
> 
> ...




Absolutely mind boggling!  The more you look the more you see. Can you believe all those



 bikes and parts in one place? Thanks again Jim....just incredible!


----------



## jesus (May 17, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Hands down the best bicycle swap meet in northern/central California! Always draws a crowd from the bay area and southern California. If you have never been to Jim's shop-its the Disneyland of old bike parts! Display cases bulging with all the parts you have been looking for and every square foot of wall and ceiling have parts ready for your selection. There's even a room full of tanked bikes ready for a new home. The swap is free and like Jim says...'the early bird gets the worm(best parts)'! All the local bike collectors bring out their wares-you never know what's gonna show up! Don't miss this meet! I personally am bringing anything that isn't bolted to a bike already to the meet-I specialize in prewar Schwinns. See ya there!



Are there any other swap meets in Northern ca. this year?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2022)

jesus said:


> Are there any other swap meets in Northern ca. this year?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 17, 2022)

there may be. the whole covid thing threw a wrench into the works the last couple years. also there have been problems acquiring bicycle show/swap meet permits for people over congregating concerns. then there is the problem-the property owners want an arm and a leg 'for the privilege of' using their facility-which would amount to the sellers having to cough up $50-75 a space and even charging an entry fee for buyers-which both of these scenarios=kill a meet. the new demon swap meet killer this year will be the price of gas. jim frazier's JAF/CO MEET is the best in northern california hands down! jim never charges a dime to set up or enter his show. always has a huge turn out. the best part is jim's shop is like the Disneyland of old bike parts-he has everything! you can visit year round with a phone call to him. there are 'bike swap' meets at car shows-seems to be a sideline hobby of the hotrod crowd. get all the swap info here on the c.a.b.e. or one of the facebook bike blogs.


----------



## jesus (May 18, 2022)

Thanks for the update, Stockton fair grounds and the Good Guys shows are the only other ones that I can think of.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 18, 2022)

Fabulous ,simply Fabulous. 


jesus said:


> Thanks for the update, Stockton fair grounds and the Good Guys shows are the only other ones that I can think of.



When's the next one at the fair grounds?


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Fabulous ,simply Fabulous.
> 
> When's the next one at the fair grounds?



Google it


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 18, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Fabulous ,simply Fabulous.
> 
> When's the next one at the fair grounds?



NOTE: I am reading these dates off my calendar. not a flyer. be sure to double check. they are put on by the same group.

Stockton is July 10th. 

there is a small swap in Manteca behind Bass Pro shop July 24th. 

*car swaps with bikes


----------



## Livmojoe (May 18, 2022)

Next GoodGuys in Pleasanton is June 4/5 (car show with swap meet) and there will likely be another Hooligan’s Swap in Sacto sometime this summer.
@acurint Any update on the next swap?


----------



## jesus (May 24, 2022)

Thanks for the update


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 25, 2022)

Marin Cycles Swap Saturday June 4th, 2022 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Here's one more Nor Cal swap coming up.  It's held at the Marin Museum of Bicycling in Fairfax, CA.  I went last year and found some good stuff, yet unfortunately I can't make it this year.  It's an eclectic mix of road, mountain, klunker, and balloon bikes/parts.  The museum is also pretty cool...




					thecabe.com
				




@jesus -this is a about a week and a half out


----------



## Livmojoe (Aug 9, 2022)

Figured this one needs a bump too.  @JAF/CO is this Oct 1st date still good for this year?  This is THEEE can't miss vintage bike swap in Nor Cal.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 9, 2022)

Still good don’t be late because the 
early bird gets the worm !!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 9, 2022)

What's the record for the earliest bird? Or I guess I should ask what's a early bird good time for arrival?


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 10, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What's the record for the earliest bird? Or I guess I should ask what's a early bird good time for arrival?



I am there at 5:00 AM


----------



## JRE (Aug 11, 2022)

I was waiting outside the gate at 4:30 lol


----------

